# Cold Air and burning lungs...



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

<45F temps..

Does the cold air only burn your lungs when you are out of shape?

If I was 'in shape', would the cold air that burns my lungs no longer burn?

I'm pretty sure if I was in this bad of shape in the summer, it wouldn't burn like this in the colder air.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

From my recent experience with group rides on the East Coast, you should never ride when it gets below 50F. I was told by several people that they never ride when it gets that cold. I was shocked, since I had been riding in colder weather than that for the last two months without realizing the error of my ways. ut: 

It really depends on what you're used to. There's a reason they don't hold cross-country races below a certain temperature, but that is usually around 0F (other variables play into it as well). You can do some real damage to the lungs sucking in vast quantities of air that cold.

Around 40-45F? Not really what I would consider lung-searing, but intensity can play a role here as well. A series of V02 max climbing efforts last weekend at around 40F didn't really hurt me at all, but I am more or less conditioned to that sort of weather. Put me in a humid, 95F day and I wouldn't know how to deal with it, despite having grown up with those sorts of days.

Wearing a thin balaclava can help "pre-heat" the air, which will reduce the shock to your lungs. It doesn't take much to take the edge off and make things more bearable.


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

below freezing would be a good time to take precaution. Two winters ago I helped push a stalled jeep in 0F cold... full on panting. It took a few days to stop coughing. I've done ~40F on the bike without a problem though (at least to my lungs) and used to run with snow falling.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Article I found with a quick google:

http://www.runnersworld.com/article/0,7120,s6-238-267-269-7442-0,00.html


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

this reminded me of the Steve Martin turn in LA Story as the wacky weather guy.

I'm thinking this is more of a medical issue.

Up here in Toronto 0 degC, 32 degF is a mild day in our winters. My personal record is a ride in minus 23 degC, minus 9 degF. I just breathe, & have not had problems at low temps.


----------



## davobc (Oct 25, 2010)

Not cycling, but I've done tons of skiing, in -10C to -20C, some long 8hr days, some that involve lots of hiking and skinning where you can really get breathing heavy, no issues. Then again, I'm Canadian, if that makes a difference.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Just nonsense*



Alaska Mike said:


> There's a reason they don't hold cross-country races below a certain temperature, but that is usually around 0F (other variables play into it as well). You can do some real damage to the lungs sucking in vast quantities of air that cold.


Really? Then how is it that XC skiers regularly race in temperatures lower than that? Don't repeat nonsense. It confuses people.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

We have one XC ski club that does not hold weeknight races when it's colder than -17Celcius. It's to save fingers and toes and noses from frostbite since racers wear next to nothing, relatively speaking. It has nothing to do with cold air burning lungs. I regularly XC ski here in -20 to -30C without any breathing issues.


----------



## pacificaslim (Sep 10, 2008)

FWIW, I am much less bothered by the cold air now that I pre-treat with two puffs of Albuterol 20 to 30 minutes before riding or running. That stuff has really changed my life!


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've always found it amusing when cyclists talk of cold weather in terms of 40 degrees give or take. I always think of the winter sports where everythink is done at freezing or below.
One of my favorite rides from last season was a 40 mile road race at 32 degrees. After the event I drank some hot chocolate, drove home and took a hot shower, and never felt better.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

You're right Kerry, I'm full of it.
2011 USSA Nordic Comp Guide

303.2.2 If the temperature is below -20 C, measured at the coldest point of the course, a competition will be postponed or cancelled by the Jury.

There are other references in there (section 387 is a pretty good one), usually referring to the range around -15 to -25C as when precautions should be taken or races cancelled.

Here's another article that might pertain to the subject, reproduced in full (red bolding mine):

*FIS Medical Committee Educational Series *
Professor MD PhD Inggard Lereim 
Vice-Chairmen of the FIS Medical Committee 

*Competitions & Cold *

Until recently, little consideration was given in snowsport competitions to the potentially damaging effects of low temperature or of wind chill. As well as wind chill, recent developments in equipment and clothing, and new techniques that improve the speeds attained in competition may exacerbate the effects of cold. 

A wind of 5m/sec (18km/hr) causes effective reduction of the ambient temperature from 0degC to -8degC; one of 15m/sec (54km/hr) will effectively reduce it from 0degC to -18degC. This is the 'Wind Chill' effect. 

Major cold injuries include hypothermia and direct cold damage to the exposed areas of the body. 

Hypothermia 
This happens when the core temperature of the body drops as a result of exposure to cold. Shivering is the first noticeable response to a drop in body temperature (at this point heat loss is already exceeding heat production), later followed by a slowing of the pulse and respiration and a decline in level of consciousness, leading eventually to coma and death. Full details of the methods used to re-warm hypothermic individuals are given in the attached article*, but in general the advice is to re-warm gently so that the temperature is allowed to return to normal gradually. Remember that children are more susceptible than adults to the effects of cold, as they have a relatively large surface area leading to more rapid loss of heat from the body. 

Frostbite 
The peripheral parts of the body (fingers, toes), as well as the nose and cheeks, are most susceptible to direct cold injury, leading to the condition known as frostbite - the skin is initially pale, cold and numb followed by redness, swelling and pain as re-heating takes place. In severe cases numbness persists, and blisters appear over deeper areas of tissue necrosis; these gangrenous areas may require excision. Once again, it is important that re-warming should be gentle and gradual. 

*Other problems caused by low temperatures 
Cold air may provoke exercise-induced asthma, and upper respiratory infections and bronchitis are common complications in athletes training in cold conditions.* 

Recommendations 
Full consideration should be given to the potential damage that may be done by cold during a competition. Adequate and appropriate clothing should be worn; it should have sufficient insulation, with an outer windproof layer if necessary. Cold injury to the eye is common, and eyes and face should be protected. Training periods should be shorter when the temperature is low. Event organisers should be prepared to adjust the programme or cancel if the risk of cold damage to competitors is significant. 

Recommended minimum temperature limits 
Long distance cross-country races (>30km) -16degC 
Shorter distance races (<30km) -18degC 
Sprint races -20degC 
Temperature limits for children under age -14-12degC 
High speed competitions** -20degC (**Alpine, Speed skiing, Ski Jumping - short exposure, but increased wind chill effect) The wind chill effect must always be calculated and taken into consideration. A diagram for this calculation is included in the full article 'Sport at low temperatures - Prevention of cold injuries in snow sports'.
_______________________________________________________________

Frostbite and hypothermia are major concerns, but they are starting to pay attention to temperature effects on breathing and the lungs. Some of the racers at the 2010 US Nordic Nationals wore "Darth Vader" masks to pre-heat the air while training before races. Obviously they felt the need. 2 of the 4 races were cancelled as the temperatures dipped below zero F.

I was GS training those days, wearing little more in the way of clothes than the cross-country skiers (my suit is padded) for hours on end. The difference is that the alpine disciplines are less aerobic in nature. The wind chill at alpine speeds is a bit more brutal, but somehow I managed to keep all of my fingers and toes.


----------



## jkuo (Mar 30, 2008)

It's not so much that the cold air affects only out of shape people, it's probably because if you're out of shape, you're likely breathing harder than a fitter person. I run all the time in freezing temps and don't really have issues. I take it easier at first to get acclimated, but once my body temp is up, it's fine. There have been a few times where I went all out and felt burning lungs, but it's not too common. Having said that, years ago when I was out of shape, my lungs hurt quite a bit more than they do now, so I'm guessing that as you get fitter, things will get better.

I don't so much like to bike in cold temperatures because I hate the wind chill. It's not my lungs that hurt, but it's miserable riding in 25F weather. Even wearing cold weather gear, my arms are cold, my legs are cold, I can't feel my feet and so on. But usually my lungs are fine.



bas said:


> <45F temps..
> 
> Does the cold air only burn your lungs when you are out of shape?
> 
> ...


----------



## aengbretson (Sep 17, 2009)

I've been running for over 10 years and have been out in nearly every conceivable type of weather... -40 to 120 (Fahrenheit, of course), rain, snow, sun, etc.

The reality of being a track athlete in NY and Ontario was that I had to do lots of running in the winter and I hate treadmills. I've never had any complications, but I do use a neck warmer if it gets too cold (basically a tube of fleece to warm the air up a little bit before breathing it in). I think it would take very cold temperatures and near-hyperventilation to cause any real damage to one's airways.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sometimes it takes me a couple days before my lungs get used to cold air.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Not really a fitness issue, but more a question of individual susceptibility. Some people's lung tissue reacts to the cold exposure with what's sometimes called exercise-induced asthma. You can minimize it by acclimating gradually at the beginnning of the winter, and by pre-warming the air you inhale. Wear a wool or polypro balaclava, and keep it covering your mouth and nose. The fabric will capture some of the heat and moisture when you exhale, and warm and moisturize the air you inhale (dry air also increases the lung irritation). 

Some people don't experience this much at all, others get it bad frequently, and most get it at least a little in extreme situations.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> Not really a fitness issue, but more a question of individual susceptibility. Some people's lung tissue reacts to the cold exposure with what's sometimes called exercise-induced asthma. You can minimize it by acclimating gradually at the beginnning of the winter, and by pre-warming the air you inhale. Wear a wool or polypro balaclava, and keep it covering your mouth and nose. The fabric will capture some of the heat and moisture when you exhale, and warm and moisturize the air you inhale (dry air also increases the lung irritation).
> 
> Some people don't experience this much at all, others get it bad frequently, and most get it at least a little in extreme situations.


I read silascl article he mentioned.

I think there is a difference with 'running' .. some people who jog claim to run.

even still, while running, you are not at max effort and sprinting. if one was to 'sprint' instead of jog/run at LT levels, I bet one would find discomfort.

I was at max - gulping tons of cold air, and realizing it didn't feel so good with all the cold in me. 

Maybe at that point - the moisture in the air is condensing a little in my lungs? Does that even happen in colder temps?

I'm 'fine' in the cold at a steady pace, it's just if I ramp it up- that is what causes the hurt.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

bas said:


> I was at max - gulping tons of cold air, and realizing it didn't feel so good with all the cold in me.
> 
> *Maybe at that point - the moisture in the air is condensing a little in my lungs? Does that even happen in colder temps?*
> 
> I'm 'fine' in the cold at a steady pace, it's just if I ramp it up- that is what causes the hurt.


Actually, you've that part backwards. The cold air is generally very dry. Your lung tissue is very wet (like all your cells, of course). When the cold air goes all the way down into those alveoli (air sacs) where the gas exchange happens, those delicate cells have to warm the air (so they get cold), and they evaporate lots of moisture into that dry air. The cells get irritated by that rapid dehydration and chilling. They react. Some of them die. Some provoke inflammatory reactions that cause temporary or even permanent loss of function (scarring). Mostly they recover with some time.

Ramping it up obviously increases the speed of that air exchange, aggravating all these processes.

Use the face mask.

BTW, a normal, mature set of lungs has about 300,000,000 of those alveoli. There is significant reserve capacity. Most people can lose up to 50 million to scarring and other processes, and still measure normal lung function. 

Use the face mask, I say again. It helps enormously.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> Actually, you've that part backwards. The cold air is generally very dry. Your lung tissue is very wet (like all your cells, of course). When the cold air goes all the way down into those alveoli (air sacs) where the gas exchange happens, those delicate cells have to warm the air (so they get cold), and they evaporate lots of moisture into that dry air. The cells get irritated by that rapid dehydration and chilling. They react. Some of them die. Some provoke inflammatory reactions that cause temporary or even permanent loss of function (scarring). Mostly they recover with some time.
> 
> Ramping it up obviously increases the speed of that air exchange, aggravating all these processes.
> 
> ...


Not to be a nitpicker, but do you have some kind of citation for this. It's not passing my smell test.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

There are several theories as to why cold air(colder air has less moisture) provokes breathing problems. 

I've got three books on my shelf, "Exercise Induced Asthma" published by Human Kinetics. "Exercise Induced Asthma Vol. 130" published by Marcel/Decker. And 3rd Edition of "Asthma...basic mechanisms and clinical management" Pub. Academic Press. They all all pretty much have the same info as regards to why cold air sports cause respiratory problems.

The use of a face mask to prevent the dry cold air is recommended. The studies do point to possible dehydration of the cells lining the lungs during cold weather as a way of initiating an inflammatory response. The pain of rapidly inhaling cold air is more than likely a protective response to prevent damage to these cells. In an asthmatic it could set up smooth muscle contraction and wheezing. I would think the permanent loss of function would be possible over a long time due to air-way remodeling from mucous build up caused by uncontrolled respiratory problems. 

I have several face masks that I can warm up with and then gradually take them off once I've gotten used to the cold. Seems the first hard effort is best done with the face mask until breathing becomes so rapid I'm left with no choice but to remove the mask to get addition air. Breathing through the nose can also provide additional airway warming, but many of us suffer from nasal congestion in cold weather.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Michigan*



Alaska Mike said:


> 303.2.2 If the temperature is below -20 C, measured at the coldest point of the course, a competition will be postponed or cancelled by the Jury.
> 
> There are other references in there (section 387 is a pretty good one), usually referring to the range around -15 to -25C as when precautions should be taken or races cancelled.


All I can tell you is that in Michigan's UP, they race and train in those conditions all the time. The attitude tends to be more HTFU rather than anything else.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Kerry Irons said:


> All I can tell you is that in Michigan's UP, they race and train in those conditions all the time. The attitude tends to be more HTFU rather than anything else.


Strangely enough, the bigger the race, the more likely it seems they are to cancel it for cold weather. The kids race in much colder temps, maybe because of limited resources to rescedule races, or maybe it's just because kids are a little nuts.

Kikkan and the rest of the APU crew are out there all of the time, but they do take precautions and adjust their workouts accordingly. When it gets cold and the snow gets super crunchy, cross-country can be a real workout. I'd rather be on my bike.


----------



## c_rex (Jun 3, 2010)

Here in the Seattle area our air is a bit damp, and not just because it rains often. I think this lessens the 'burn' in one's lungs though I suspect a degree of personal tolerance. Riding in sub 50F weather isn't much of a problem (for me anyway). Last year I rode in 30-35F weather just fine at training levels so pumping lots of air. Burning lungs were not an issue.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

heathb said:


> . Breathing through the nose can also provide additional airway warming, but many of us suffer from nasal congestion in cold weather.



that's me.. nose is all plugged up and worthless after about 7 minutes which includes hitting the 30 mph downhill section.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

SilasCL said:


> Not to be a nitpicker, but do you have some kind of citation for this. It's not passing my smell test.


Which assertion are you skeptical about?


----------

